# Order #6881 Vapeking



## mohamed (19/12/15)

This is a irritated customer who is hoping to get a response on a different platform after numerous phonecalls and emails,

Regards


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Paging @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/15)

Hi Mohamed. Your order was shipped yesterday. 

I installed a new spam blocker so alot of my emails are getting deleted automatically by it, I uninstalled it this morning again. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (19/12/15)

Good day Mohammed.

Open -> EFT - Paid
18/12/2015 11:44 by warren@vapeking.co.za
unknown -> Open
17/12/2015 09:12 by SYSTEM


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> Good day Mohammed.
> 
> Open -> EFT - Paid
> 18/12/2015 11:44 by warren@vapeking.co.za
> ...


Shipped yesterday waz

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (19/12/15)

Great thank you

Please forward tracking number when you have a moment.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (19/12/15)

Hi its me again, 

Not sure if something up with your system , I have yet to receive a confirmation email on order or tracking number , checked my spam aswell, no luck.

Please provide tracking manually or mail to : surourm@gmail.com

P.s Vape*king is a well known business.
Could you guys please beef up on communication to customers.

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

